# MySQL user permissions on local directories



## tj-w (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello :beergrin. I installed PureFTPd and followed this guide on virtual users with MySQL. The user I added is going to be for a website developer. I have chrooted his virtual user into his WordPress directory. However, he does not have permissions to modify existing files unless I change the entire folder and files to 777. 

I assume that since it is a virtual user, I cant add him to a group with permissions. I'm stumped. 

At the moment, the entire WordPress directory and all files inside are 777 but before we go live with the site, it needs to be secured a bit. Take a look at the guide I linked and let me know what you think.


----------



## chatwizrd (Aug 19, 2013)

Your permissions must be wrong on the folder and all the files then.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 19, 2013)

Even virtual users eventually get mapped to a real user account, start looking there.


----------

